# Has this ever happened to you?



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

Let me consult my dream book....


Was there a crab in your dream??? Was he wearing loafers????


----------



## mag⋅net⋅ism (Oct 26, 2008)

No no, you weren't there.


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

I am not a giant crab and I do not wear loafers....

Even if they are really comfortable and quite stylish.


----------



## Snowjoe (Jul 3, 2007)

I had one when I thought I was at Les Arcs and I came off the side of the trail I was on and fell into the roof of a church hundereds of meters below, which freaked me out.

The last night I had obviously watched too much heroes and thought about too much snowboarding but I thought I was at Lake Louise back at work (I clearly wasn't looking back at it) and spent my time outrunning storms, some dude who had some freaky powers trying to kill us and forgot how to instruct. Ridiculous.

The most real dream I had was where I had shot and killed 2 people and got caught by police, when I woke up I was genuinely relieved that my life wasn't in fact ruined!


----------



## mag⋅net⋅ism (Oct 26, 2008)

Dan! I'm serious!! I had this terrible feeling when I put my board away in the spring that the summer months would pass and I'd forget how to ride. I'm sure it's all muscle memory like riding a bike, but now that I've had this dream I'm seriously shakin-in-my-booties afraid!


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2008)

dreams are your subconscious thoughts. so yes, you are insecure about your riding abilities returning. but not to worry, they will. you may be a bit shakey when you first strap in, but mere seconds & you'll feel right where you were when you left off.

a little tip about positive thinking-
stop worrying about losing your ability & instead focus your thoughts in a positive way in gaining ability. think about how awesome it's going to be, how awesome you're going to be at it & then see how your dreams play out


----------



## Penguin (May 30, 2008)

Dcp584 said:


> Let me consult my dream book....
> 
> 
> Was there a crab in your dream??? Was he wearing loafers????


Lightning? Extra gay.


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

Penguin said:


> Lightning? Extra gay.


Like a Superhero Gay.



mag⋅net⋅ism;80148 said:


> Dan! I'm serious!! I had this terrible feeling when I put my board away in the spring that the summer months would pass and I'd forget how to ride. I'm sure it's all muscle memory like riding a bike, but now that I've had this dream I'm seriously shakin-in-my-booties afraid!


And you need to just chill out your speaking nonsense. YOur riding will be fine just as good as it was when you put away your gear last year. It will take you like two runs and you feel exactly the same as the end of last year.

Don't read into your dreams so much. Personally I don't have dreams that I remember, so I don't have to worry about this issue.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2008)

I had a dream like this two nights ago except it involved snakes... I ran out of my room and shut the door when I woke up. :laugh:


----------



## mag⋅net⋅ism (Oct 26, 2008)

Dcp584 said:


> And you need to just chill out your speaking nonsense. YOur riding will be fine just as good as it was when you put away your gear last year. It will take you like two runs and you feel exactly the same as the end of last year.
> 
> Don't read into your dreams so much. Personally I don't have dreams that I remember, so I don't have to worry about this issue.


Ok, fair enough. BUT (!) what if those crabs in loafers appear? Can I panic then?
You know how I mentioned muscle-memory before? I was trying on boots this past weekend and it was such a trip -- a little forward lean and alluva sudden I felt like I was back on the mountain. I had insane dreams that night about snowboarding -- they were awesome!

I think last night's bad dream was probably the result of too much red wine and thai food before bed.


----------



## snowsam17 (Jan 14, 2008)

crabs in loafers just mean ur gay... dont worry about them haha


----------



## mag⋅net⋅ism (Oct 26, 2008)

I think I'm just feeling anxious (and bi-curious?) because there hasn't been any effin' snowfall in friggen DAYS! It's clear and sunny and dry! In Vancouver! In November! You understand why I'm freaking out a bit!!


----------



## snowsam17 (Jan 14, 2008)

Yeahh i totally understand. We've got rain here which id say is worse. Its effin cold, but not cold enough for the rain to turn to snow!!


----------



## Bagels (Sep 27, 2008)

snowsam17 said:


> crabs in loafers just mean ur gay... dont worry about them haha


Don't forget, it has to be a giant 50 foot crab.


----------



## snowsam17 (Jan 14, 2008)

yeah and its gotta be chasing you... cuz ur running away from ur gayness


----------



## GONZO (Nov 5, 2008)

Dear Magnetism, I Think All Of Your Silly Problems Would Be Solved With A Good Hard Fuck. Best Of Luck To Ya. Peace


----------



## mag⋅net⋅ism (Oct 26, 2008)

*Dream on*

No, GONZO, I will not make out with you.


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2008)

There's actually a better chance that your dream was sparked by your anxiety about something else going on. Dreams (and nightmares) almost never take such an straight forward form. I won't say it's impossible that it was that straight forward but highly unlikely. The brain doesn't work that way generally. It's more likely that your brain converted your anxieties about something else or your discomfort (in the case of red wine and Thai food before bed?! what were you thinking chica?) into something about snowboarding because you've been thinking about snowboarding so much. If some part of you had been that worried about losing your snowboarding skills then it's unlikely that simply booting up would not have relieved the anxiety so quickly.

But hey, what do I know? lol


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

my nightmares usually entail someone getting aggro with me.... ie pushing and shoving me a bit until i lose my rag.

i then unload with all the medaeval might i can muster to batter the shite out of them; only for them to kinda brush them selves off, whip out a huge fucking sword (or similar) and ask if it their turn now.....

it is worse when the enemy happens to be a child or a woman! hahahaahaaaaa

i am so fucked in the head! 

loafers are the universal indicator of gay-dom however!


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Teeth falling out is the most common nightmare. Its pretty straight-forward.....means you're scared to lose your teeth. I mean seriously, no front teeth??...your life is over.


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

cifex said:


> Teeth falling out is the most common nightmare. Its pretty straight-forward.....means you're scared to lose your teeth. I mean seriously, no front teeth??...your life is over.


Well not quite.... there's always hockey 










Or a rapper career..:laugh:


----------



## SFshredder (Apr 8, 2008)

I haven't had a bad dream like that before related to snowboarding, but I've had plenty of good ones.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2008)

I've had dreams where I was snowboarding and about to hit a ramp and when i hit i literally jumped in my sleep.


----------



## mag⋅net⋅ism (Oct 26, 2008)

I've been doing little else other than hanging out on this forum and watching the Whistler weather forecast... At this very moment my bf is waxing his skis ten feet away from me. My life the last few weeks has been heavy anticipation of opening day. And right now, Whis looks boney. So last night, of course, don't I have a dream about opening day -- I'm all stoked strapping in at the Roundhouse, and start heading down and it's all bare grass and mud and rocks with little bits of snow hear and there. Nonetheless, all around me are riders who seem to be having a great time on these totally paltry conditions. I woke up feeling really, really disappointed. So in this case, I really honestly think I'm dreaming about riding because all I'm thinking about is riding. I don't know about other riders in the coastals, but I'm feeling a little antsy in the pantsy.


----------



## Snowjoe (Jul 3, 2007)

Story of my life at the moment! Riding begins a week on thursday but the resort opened last saturday and everyones been having way too much fun even on the one run thats open! I spend my evenings staring at my new board propped up in my room and trying on all my new gear!


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2008)

You should not smoke pot that close to bed time...That will help all of this :laugh:


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

I keep having this dream where I start to ride switch, but I keep going. I make a full 360 while I keep going downhill faster. Every time I try to break I just do another 360 and keep speeding up. I think snowboarding dreams are a direct result of just desperately wanting to go snowboarding.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2008)

:laugh:

Boarding anticipation nightmares....I totally relate!

:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2008)

tands05 said:


> You should not smoke pot that close to bed time...That will help all of this :laugh:


If you smoke pot just before you go to bed = fantastique , best night ever.
even if you sleep like 3hours you still feel rested. (believe me i live 30miles from Holland)


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2008)

pot messes with your REM sleep. So you dream less and you actually get worse sleep. Then when you dont have pot then your body will catch up and do more REM. 

Marijuana and sleep problems? - Yahoo! Answers


----------



## mag⋅net⋅ism (Oct 26, 2008)

Thanks for the tips, Mom and Dad, but I'm pretty sure I can handle my pot.  Besides, what's a real nightmare is how friggen dry and mild Vancouver is right now.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2008)

bring on the cold. There is a nice breeze here at the moment. Hopefully I dream about snowboarding tonight!


----------



## cjsoccer223 (Oct 15, 2008)

I always have horrible nightmares where I get really, really excited to go snowboarding and end up going. The only thing is that it's closing time when I arrive or that the "owner" wont let me ride... it sucks


----------



## dMan (Nov 5, 2008)

feel good said:


> :laugh:
> 
> Boarding anticipation nightmares....I totally relate!
> 
> :thumbsup:


r u on sbc?


----------



## mag⋅net⋅ism (Oct 26, 2008)

Just thought I'd do a little follow-up, feels like the appropriately nerdy thing to do. 

Yesterday was my first day riding this season. A few factors worked against me: 1) new boots, they definitely take a bit to break in and were a lot stiffer than I had anticipated, 2) "all-temp" wax when I should have had cold wax on since it was a million degrees below freezing on that friggin mountain, 3) on the chair lift up, my goggles fogged up then froze so I was riding without anything but a bandana to protect me from frostbite til I took a break in the lodge to defrost them under the boot-warmer, 4) it was my birthday on Saturday night and I barely made the car ride up to Whis without yakking and couldn't even choke down an egg mcmuffin. So given those factors, I was totally choking and thus totally freaking out for the first 5 mins on the hill, but in no time I was back in the groove, muscle-memory working overtime, going way faster than I had been on my best day last season! Yaaaaaaaaaay!

Now if only those locals would get some decent snow on them other than the dust and crust that prompted the premature openings...


----------

